# turbonetics blow off valve



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

i have an 06 specv and i was looking into boosting with the turbonetics kit.. would i be able to modify it so that i could use the hks ssqv bov or would i have to use the recirculation bov


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

unless you're blowthrough, you'll want to have your bov recirculated. i thought the turbonetics kit was setup for blowthrough? maybe not


----------



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

i was told by greg vogel that the turbonetics kit is specifically made for recirculation , and im into the whole loud bov noise , thats y im hesitant to buy the turbonetics kit , other than the bov situation the turbonetics kit is awesome


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

oh ok, well in order for you to have your bov un recirculated, you'll have to have a blow through setup instead of drawthrough. you'll have a crappy idle and stalling if you don't recirculate your bov with a drawthrough setup, like mine does right now


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this is the jerk in me coming out, but:

If you're hesitant to buy the best, most reliable, best-warranted kit out on the market because you want the BOV to be loud, perhaps you shouldn't be going boost in the first place. Maybe you should build a non-functional show car?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hey mike i understand what he means. the whistle of an open hks ssqv is so nice


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> this is the jerk in me coming out, but:


That alone made my day.


----------



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

does anyone know if i can modify the turbonetics kit to not recirculate?? would i need a different intercooler set or does it recirculate some other way??


----------

